# Novel Endophyte Fescue



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good read on grazing and beef.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/livestock/news/template1&product=/ag/news/livestock/features&vendorReference=0702DDBA&paneContentId=70116&paneParentId=70104


----------



## BPatrick (Aug 30, 2013)

Great article!


----------

